

What is the fastest GraphDB? - lvca
http://nuvolabase.blogspot.it/2013/04/xdgbench-3rd-party-benchmark-results.html
Toyotaro Suzumura and Miyuru Dayarathna from the Department of Computer Science of the Tokyo Institute of Technology and IBM Research published an interesting research about a benchmark between Graph Databases in the Clouds called:&#60;p&#62;"XGDBench: A Benchmarking Platform for Graph Stores in Exascale Clouds"&#60;p&#62;This research conducts a performance evaluation of four famous graph data stores AllegroGraph, Fuseki, Neo4j, an OrientDB using XGDBench on Tsubame 2.0 HPC cloud environment. XGDBench is an extension of famous Yahoo! Cloud Serving Benchmark (YCSB).&#60;p&#62;OrientDB is the faster Graph Database among the 4 products tested. In particular OrientDB is about 10x faster (!) than Neo4j in all the tests.&#60;p&#62;Look at the Presentation (25 slides) and Full Research PDF.
======
ahzf
Well... as your are not an certified magician (at last time we meet _g_ ) the
only reason why OrientDB is sooo much faster is likely that you have choosen
other trade-offs. So why not telling us something about the choices taken
resulting now in this good benchmark payoffs? Perhaps smart customers will
find their usecases and trade-offs they would choose reflected or not and have
a better understanding of graph processing afterwards ;)

~~~
lvca
Hi, I'm not the author of the benchmark neither I looked at the code. I just
found it in the network and I though it worths to be broadcasted. The slides
and paper explain the kind of benchmark.

